# How do you guys tie when on trails?



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

Typically we try to stop in areas of good grazing. Then we set ourselves up for lunch between where we came from and the horses. Than we just let th go. As they drift they tend to drift back the way they came from so they have to go through us to get home. Before doing this , be sure your horses are catchable and in a fairly remote area where they won't get spooked by dogs or other hikers. If not remote enough, I would either teach them to be hobbled or graze on a picket line. Both are inexpensive but better taught at home, not on the trail for the first time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

How would I go about teaching that?


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

If we stop somewhere with good grass around, we hobble one and tie the other, just in case. I have trained my endurance horse to snack on grass along the trail without breaking stride when she is on a loose rein. She is not a greedy horse, so never rips the reins out of my hands, she only does it when I'm riding on the buckle, if I have her on contact she knows she can't graze. So, she is usually the one tied up since she has been snacking the whole time. 

You can do a search for hobble training, it has been discussed before. Also, look for videos/articles from your favorite trainer/clinician about hobble training.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It just depends on the day, If I know I'll be out long enough to want a lunch stop, I often bring the lead rope. With it I can tie to tree, or often I just let the horses drag the lead around. If I have a particularly energetic horse that I worry about, I have tied the lead to a large branch for him to drag, it seems to slow him down. But I wouldn't do that with a horse that is not used to dragging something behind them.

I often carry hobbles on my back cinch rings, Just let them hang during the ride, Pull them off at lunch and hobble the horses and let them graze while I eat lunch. I always keep them in sight, If they start to wander more than I like, I collect them and reposition them back in my vision. Horses in hobbles can run faster than I can. 

Horses in hobbles grazing at lunch




Any kind of camp, I set up a high line and tie my horses to that.


I hobble them to graze and then back on the highline when they are not grazing or I'm not watching them


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

ponyluver420 said:


> How would I go about teaching that?


There are lots of good videos on hobble training...I know Clinton Anderson has one but unless you are adept at training I would elicit the help of a local trainer who has done it before. They would probably trade the help for a few mucked stalls!  As far as teaching eating on picket line...I prefer a hoof picket but there is more training again and I prefer teaching it to a hobble broke horse. I would likely just teach them to eat off of a long light lead line tied to their halter. Drive or push a picket pin (could be a dog anchor, it's what I use just be sure there is a swivel on top to tie to) into the ground and tie their long lead rope to that. Once they are tied I like to lead them to the end of the line so they now there is resistance and if they are a good broke horse they will figure it out in a few minutes. Be sure to either drop your bridle or tie the reins behind the saddle horn so they don't get stepped on and broke (voice of experience here.  ). Now go enjoy your lunch just keeping an occasional eye on them to be sure they don't get tangled.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We hobble as well, since all of the horses on our farm are required to know how to tie solid and hobble before being allowed on long trail rides. Its not something for someone who has never hobbled before to teach themselves though, so I'd try to find a trainer to help you guys train your horses for hobbles and teach you how to apply them correctly.


----------



## Lindo and Venus (May 29, 2013)

Not to like brag or anything, but my horses never wander more than 10metres from me. It took a few years training to accomplish this but once accomplished it feels so much better and relaxing for you not to be worried about them all the time. All of my horses are hobble trained, although I usually refuse to use them. Another easy solution is to just get a really long rope, and at a height just below the horses withers, tie the rope to a few trees, forming a type of fence, but just rope


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok! Thanks for al the suggestions, judging by some of the suggestions, we shouldn't worry too much about the horses stepping over the line. Maybe we will teach horses to ground-tie this summer! And we ride english, if this will have any impact on future replies!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hobbleing*

painted horse thoes pictures are awesome many thanks for shareing them.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

michaelvanessa said:


> painted horse thoes pictures are awesome many thanks for shareing them.


2x, looked at them again and you def trail ride somewhere gorgeous!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hobble training a horse isn't terribly difficult, I like the Craig Cameron cotton rope hobbles. I start them in the round pen, by attaching the hobble to one side only for a while, to get them used to the feel. Then I switch sides. after they are comfortable with both sides, I attach both. Then I just sit there, give them love and support and let them figure it out. It usually happens pretty quick. I have never had an accident or an injury. Just be there and rub on them and calm them. But beware hobbling a horse doesn't mean they cant run away from you, once they figure it out they can cover some territory....hobbled or not.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I tie my horses head to their front leg. A lot of people don't agree with this, but I have been doing it for 15 years and me nor anyone I know who does this has ever had a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Ive never done this but you could hobble or tie them down low, or tie them to a low tree or shrub. Most of the time when im riding I dont let them eat while im on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

I found an article on hobbling a horse here
Hobble Training Hoses-Think Like a Horse-Rick Gore Horsemanship ®
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

We'll trail ride again soon to try some of the ideas recommended here.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

OutOfTheLoop - will you elaborate a little bit. How much slack do you leave, what kind of knot do you use, and where do you tie to the leg? And did you need to train for this? Something like more slack in the beginning to allow the horse to lift it's head higher and then take out slack as the horse understands what's going on?


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

totalfreedom said:


> OutOfTheLoop - will you elaborate a little bit. How much slack do you leave, what kind of knot do you use, and where do you tie to the leg? And did you need to train for this? Something like more slack in the beginning to allow the horse to lift it's head higher and then take out slack as the horse understands what's going on?


2x!


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

I use a rope halter under the bridal.
Keeping a lead line clipped at all times, I tie this back to the saddle.
Leave enough slack so my horse could graze and drink but not get a front leg in it.
I can tie to a tree for lunches, or dismount quickly and already have a hold on my horse.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok! Is there a way to do that with an english saddle?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I always tie my horses off with a quick release. It can be easily adjusted for length and can be easily taken out quickly in case you need to move your horses quickly for an emergency or something.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, we use baling twine (incase they pull back and we can't untie them fast enough, they break the baling twine), and quick release knots, on trail and elsewhere, since our instructor is a safety freak... She doesn't let her students put a wrist loop around their hand when using that type of crop because once she saw someone riding with it and they fell off and broke their wrist... Also very strict about rolling up stirrups, etc.


----------

